# اصلاح الغلاف الخارجى steel casing of fired heater



## عبداللطيف محمود (4 مارس 2012)

يرجو المساعده فى انسب طريقه لاصبلاح الغلاف المعدنى الخارجى لفرن تقطير الخام وهو مصنع من الواح صلب كربونى فى حالة ظهور شروخ به باماكن متفلرقه وذلك طبقا للمواصفات القياسيه مع ملاحظة انه لم يذكر طريقه معينه للاصلاح فى api هل مثلا يتم تغيير هذه الالواح ام ماذا ام يترك لحين تغيير صاج الفرن بالكامل ام ماذا


----------

